# rip program



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Where can I get a rip program so I can print halftones? I am currently using CorelDraw X5.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Some people seem to manage without a RIP at all, but for halftones I think a RIP is well worth it. There are some freeware apps that can be used, but I have no experience with those methods so will leave that to someone else to recommend.

I have Accurip, which your system will see as a printer, so it will work with any graphics program. It is sort of pricy, in my opinion.

More recently, I picked up SimpleSeps 4.0 Smart RIP. It is much cheaper (currently still on year end special). Also, it works as a plugin inside of CorelDraw so you have direct access to all the separations and can tweak and edit them individually if needed, as well as check your work before printing. For those with CorelDraw, I think it is a good value.

That said, version 4.0 requires CorelDraw X6 or X7. SimpleSeps 3.0 is still available, and is even cheaper, but I cannot speak to how it compares to SimpleSeps 4.0 Smart RIP.

advancedtshirts.com - advancedtshirts.com


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The halftones out of seem to be slightly better. With that said though a lot of the work I have posted were all done with Simple Seps 3. 

Not only does it have a rip, it also does separations. When coupled with Simple Seps raster just about any file separation is possible. 

For a stand alone Rip my vote would go to Filmmaker. Although I own I haven't used it in over a year.


----------



## parkst23 (Sep 4, 2008)

We use accurip.


----------



## dial911forme (Sep 22, 2014)

I just can't see spending the money on accurip. It's a blind rip and that's all it does. I tried the free trial. Simple seps 3 or 4 is cheaper and has more than just ripping!


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

I was planning on getting CorelDraw X7. If I get X7 then SimpleSeps 4.0 would be the way to go it seems. I thought about getting CorelDraw X6 but why not go with the latest version is my thinking. 

Any idea how much I am looking at if I update CorelDraw X7 and get SimpleSeps 4.0?

Thanks for the input


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

amistad said:


> I was planning on getting CorelDraw X7. If I get X7 then SimpleSeps 4.0 would be the way to go it seems. I thought about getting CorelDraw X6 but why not go with the latest version is my thinking.
> 
> Any idea how much I am looking at if I update CorelDraw X7 and get SimpleSeps 4.0?
> 
> Thanks for the input


 Personally I would stay away from Corel X7, is buggy and has multiple issues. I have it and am still running X6 because of the issues. every time they come out with a update I load it and update hoping its fixed, then I uninstall in disappointment. X6 can be found legit for a reasonable price but buy from a known supplier some have had luck on Amazon . There are tons of fakes. Check out Tom's web site for his current prices. advancedtshirts.com - advancedtshirts.com


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

sben763 said:


> Personally I would stay away from Corel X7, is buggy and has multiple issues. I have it and am still running X6 because of the issues. every time they come out with a update I load it and update hoping its fixed, then I uninstall in disappointment. X6 can be found legit for a reasonable price but buy from a known supplier some have had luck on Amazon . There are tons of fakes. Check out Tom's web site for his current prices. advancedtshirts.com - advancedtshirts.com


Thanks, I really appreciate it.


----------



## dial911forme (Sep 22, 2014)

amistad said:


> I was planning on getting CorelDraw X7. If I get X7 then SimpleSeps 4.0 would be the way to go it seems. I thought about getting CorelDraw X6 but why not go with the latest version is my thinking.
> 
> Any idea how much I am looking at if I update CorelDraw X7 and get SimpleSeps 4.0?
> 
> Thanks for the input


advancedtshirts.com - advancedtshirts.com has a special going on. The "Everything Corel" is less than $500 and is a super deal!! X6 is better right now and can be had for a decent price. Make sure it's the full version and not the educational one. Simple Seps has absolutely changed the way this old screen printer looks at printing!

I can't wait to be able to upgrade my equipment to take advantage of the features and artwork I can now produce. I feel like a newbie again in that I have so much new stuff to learn!!!


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

I was looking at the X6 on ebay. There are so many out there. What would be a good price for the X6?


----------



## dial911forme (Sep 22, 2014)

I think advanced shirts can handle that for you also. Shoot Tom a message and ask.


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

will do, thanks


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

Okay, I have not posted on this post in a while. I see that Corel X8 has come out. Any opinions on this program. I still have not gotten the rip program to do halftones. Would it be best for me to get Corel X8 and the rip program or stay with Corel X6 with the rip program?


----------



## amistad (Nov 28, 2012)

I am also worried that if I update to windows 10 then I would not be able to use Corel X5.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Have you tried Ghostscript? It's a free download and will RIP PS files to halftone dots. You could print your halftones today without any investment. I put this video on YouTube a couple of years ago that shows how to use it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKyGD4OB2Sw

Before you upgrade to a later version of Corel, go on wikipedia and read what features have been added with each version. In my opinion the biggest improvements came with version X3, which I still use (I even had X6 but I like X3 better.)


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

You can use X5 on Windows 10. When installing, pick the setup file in Control Panel/Programs and set it to run in Windows 7 compatibility mode. Simple Seps 3 also works fine in it. The only issue you'll have is the top menu bar has white text so you have to hover your cursor over it to read the options. The pulldown menus work fine.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Why isn't there any Windows 9?


----------



## mkeMike (Aug 15, 2011)

Windows 10 is actually version 9. There was a serious amount of bad feelings from Windows 8. Microsoft rolled the visual interface back to Windows 7 look and feel, with the active tiles tucked away into the once again start menu. They wanted people to think of Windows 10 as new, so they jumped a version.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I have heard Windows 8 kind of sucks. Why do they keep coming up with new versions when there isn't anything wrong with the current one? My favorite version was XP. I thought that worked great.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

amistad said:


> I am also worried that if I update to windows 10 then I would not be able to use Corel X5.


You can run X5 under Windows 10. When installing, don't use the auto install. Go to Control Panel and Programs. Select the install.exe file from the CD and set it to run in Windows 7 compatibility mode. Simpleseps 3 runs fine also.

The only quirck is that the menu bar up top has the lettering in white so they don't show up unless you hover your cursor over them. The pulldown menus work fine.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

mkeMike said:


> Windows 10 is actually version 9. There was a serious amount of bad feelings from Windows 8. Microsoft rolled the visual interface back to Windows 7 look and feel, with the active tiles tucked away into the once again start menu. They wanted people to think of Windows 10 as new, so they jumped a version.


Except actually if you consider a few of the other Windows releases we would be over Windows 10. 8.1 was a "upgrade" although new. This is not the first time they have skipped, 95, 98, ME, 

Windows 3.1,95,98,2000,ME,Vista,XP, 7, 8, 8.1,10. There was NT but not really a mainstream release more of business OS. There were a few other Beta/Test releases that never materialized. 



gardenhillemb said:


> You can run X5 under Windows 10. When installing, don't use the auto install. Go to Control Panel and Programs. Select the install.exe file from the CD and set it to run in Windows 7 compatibility mode. Simpleseps 3 runs fine also.
> 
> The only quirck is that the menu bar up top has the lettering in white so they don't show up unless you hover your cursor over them. The pulldown menus work fine.


This is only certain instances. It has also done with X6 and Windows 10 sometimes. In one of the Corel forums there is a fix or a workaround if it happens.


----------

